# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gezuar Ditelindjen Xhenet !

## daniel00

U befsh 100 dhe te uroj plotesimin e deshirave dhe nje jete te gjate e te lumtur mes njerezve qe do dhe qe te duan !!  :buzeqeshje: 




_Ps Nje shprehje thote : Rendesine qe ka nje person per ty e kupton nga gjatesia e urimit qe i ben per ditelindje , keshtu qe mos u tregoni te kursyer ne urime_

----------


## goldian

U befsh 100 vjece

----------


## fattlumi

Urime ditlindjen ENGJULL.
Edhe 100 tjera i gezofsh ashtu siq ta do zemra ty.Qofsh e lumtur perjete.

----------


## Diella1

Xhenet, te uroj nga zemra gezuar ditelindjen dhe qofsh gjithmone e lumtur me ata qe i do e qe te duan! U befsh 100 vjece!

----------


## AnaH_M

Ohooooo msitneshe,urime dhe inshaAllah Zoti te jep shendet ne rend te pare,e gjitha te mirat ne jete,te prift e mbara kudoqofsh,per ditlindje besoj qe nje boze nuk kish qen shume,por meqense sje ne Shkup sta ze per te madhe  :buzeqeshje:  

urime!

----------


## toni77_toni

Xheni, moter e dashur, urime ditëlidnja, u bëfsh e lumtur në jetën tënde, suksese dhe gjithë te mira...., edhe shumë ditëlindje dhe vite, e lumtur dhe e gëzuar..... :Engjell:

----------


## kriko-38

Xhenet urimet me te perzemerta,me deshir qe kjo dite e lumtur te jet per ty sot dhe ashtu ne te vazhdoj gjat gjithe jetes...Urime

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

gezuar yllo, te uroj gjithe te mirat, befsh qejf  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

U befsh 100 vjec, Xhenet! 

P.S. - Mos ma shkruaj fare emrin kur te me falenderosh, plzzzz.

----------


## Dar_di

Thëllëza e forumit, Xhenet, kënaqësi përjetofsh sot e 100 vjet në urimin tim të përcjellur në çdo çast me realizimin e dëshirave tuaja më të mira. 



Me respekt,

Dar_di

----------


## Poeti

*Urime ditelindja XHENET, u befsh 100 vjece!*

----------


## Busy Girl

Gezuar e te uroj qe  ky vit te te rris me shume fizikisht emocionalisht e shpirterisht u befsh njeriu me i bukur e me i mire ne bote

----------


## e panjohura

*Shum urime per Ty Xheni...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E dashur Xhenet, nga thellësia e zemrës e shpirtit, të uroj ditëlindje me dëshirë që shëndeti, fati, suksese, gëzimi e harmonia, të jenë aleat të pandashën në jetën tuaj...fundja e fundit, këtë e meritoni...
Jetëgjatësi...
Përndryshe, njëra nga macat të postuar nga E panjohura, është e imja, dhuratë për ty...e di se i do macat...*

----------


## prishtina75

Urime ditlindja e nderuara Xhenet, 100 vite shendet, fat dhe lumturi.

http://www.holgers.info/BLOG/wp-cont...menstrauss.gif

----------


## AlbaneZ

Urime Xhenet edhe 100 u bofsh dhe kalofsh sa me mire me te dashurit e tu.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

Shume urime per ty Xhenet.U befsh 100 vjec.

----------


## Marya

gezuar xhenet, tu plotesofshin te gjitha deshirat

----------


## skender76

Paç edhe 100 vite t'lumtura xhenet!!

T'uroj suksese ne shkolle, dhe shum dashuri n'familjen tende!!


skenderi.

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Engjelli i forumit feston sot ditelindjen! E nje urim per nje engjell si Xheni eshte me e pakta qe mundem te bej. Gezuar Ditelindjen Xhenet e dashur! Shendet, lumturi dhe shume shume dashuri te uroj ne jete. Ne çdo hap qe hedh Zoti qofte me ty e te bekofte. Engjujt qofshin mbi koken tende ne çdo moment qe mbyll syte per te fjetur, dhe te sjellshin ne enderr lulet me te bukura. Ashtu siç po te sjell dhe une kete lule, misheruese te shpreses, ashtu si hapen petalet e kesaj luleje, per te shpalorus bukurine e saj, ashtu shpresoj te hapen dhe ty dritaret e jetes, per ta bere sa me te lumtur e te bukur ate. 

Shume urime per ty Xhenet! Te perqafoj perzemersisht!*

----------

